#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce >  >  What are the effective ways to promote eCommerce website?

## Bhavya

Building an eCommerce website can be one of the most profitable moves. But it depends on how effectively you promote and market your eCommerce site. If you do effective promotions then you can easily get new customers for your eCommerce site. So, can you guys tell me what are the effective ways to promote eCommerce website?

----------


## Dhara

According to my knowledge, here I've mentioned some points to promote eCommerce website.


*Implementing SEO Strategy:* Every website must optimize their website with a Search engine. Because Search engine optimization is one of the best ways to ensure the site’s success. It'll take some time to bring the target keyword in top rank and generating organic traffic. but It's a powerful strategy.


*Create a Blog:* Yes blogging also the best way to promote your service. You can easily promote your products. 


*Use Social Media Sites:* Social media is a powerful platform to reach the audience easily. 


*Provide Free Samples:* Most of the business are ignoring this strategy. but Some of the business they used this strategy and they strongly took a strong reputation from their loyal customers.

----------


## Bhavya

Hi Dhara,

Thank you so much for this detailed answer. They are really useful tips. Thank You.

----------

